# 76820



## slwilson (Jan 4, 2012)

The 76820 apparently includes Color Flow Mapping. I am trying to locate this information in writing. I have not been able to find this in any CPT guideline or any reference material I have reviewed. It is a Coding Edge question/rationale that states the relation.


----------



## BABS37 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi. This might help you... if this is what you are wanting?

Doppler evaluation may be performed, and there are CPT codes in the OB ultrasound section for two sites: the umbilical cord, 76820, and the middle cerebral artery, 76821. This measurement would normally be done later in the pregnancy. For the umbilical Doppler study, look for this to be reported with the ratio of systolic to diastolic flow rates terminology "S/D ratio". These codes may be assigned in addition to any other OB ultrasound study performed at the same encounter, and are reported per fetus.


----------

